# non s’alzavano d’inginocchio per tutta la durata della visita



## pizzi

_Molti si buttavano in ginocchio, e non s’alzavano d’*inginocchio* per tutta la durata della visita._
     Fiodor Dostoevskij, _I fratelli Karamazov_, traduzione di Agostino Villa.
     Come si definisce sintatticamente *inginocchio*?

 piz


----------



## violadaprile

Locuzione sostantivata, moto da luogo figurato?


----------



## longplay

E' anche ripetitivo : se lo elimini, quel che succede si capisce allo stesso modo.


----------



## laura12345

Avverbio di modo?


----------



## violadaprile

Non penso, Laura. Esplicitiamo.

_non s’alzavano d’*inginocchio* per tutta la durata della visita.
_
Non si alzavano dalla posizione dell'essere in ginocchio.
_Essere *in ginocchio*,_ "in ginocchio" è complemento di modo. E qui hai ragione, ma la frase è un'altra.

Dalla posizione dell'essere *inginocchio* = Non si alzavano dalla posizione inginocchiata.
Pertanto *inginocchio* = posizione inginocchiata. Inginocchio = (cosa qualunque) sostantivata.

"Non si alzavano da" (da dove?) = da inginocchio, moto da luogo figurato.
Almeno così mi sembra.


----------



## laura12345

violadaprile said:


> Non penso, Laura. Esplicitiamo.
> 
> _non s’alzavano d’*inginocchio* per tutta la durata della visita.
> _
> Non si alzavano dalla posizione dell'essere in ginocchio.
> _Essere *in ginocchio*,_ "in ginocchio" è complemento di modo. E qui hai ragione, ma la frase è un'altra.
> 
> Dalla posizione dell'essere *inginocchio* = Non si alzavano dalla posizione inginocchiata.
> Pertanto *inginocchio* = posizione inginocchiata. Inginocchio = (cosa qualunque) sostantivata.
> 
> *dall'essere inginocchiato* esprime un modo e non un moto. Anche quel *d'*, non credo sia *alzarsi da*, ma *alzarsi dall'essere*...


----------



## violadaprile

Davvero?


----------



## laura12345

Scusa Viola...cerco di spiegarmi meglio.
Alzarsi da inginocchio= alzarsi dalla posizione in cui si stava, cioè in ginocchio.
Io la interpreterei come *un modo*.
Sarebbe come dire
alzarsi dal letto (moto)
alzarsi dallo stare steso (non può essere un moto da luogo)
Ovviamente non sto dicendo che sia corretto ciò che sto dicendo, ma il mio parere è questo. Secondo la grammatica non saprei quale sia la funzione sintattica del termine in questione.


----------



## francisgranada

Se avverbio di modo, allora dovrebbe rispondere alla domanda come? in che modo?
- Come ti sei alzato? 
- D'inginocchio. 

Non mi suona troppo bene ...

P.S. La preposizione _d'_ nell'espressione _d'inginocchio_, corrisponde a _da_ o lo potrebbe anche a _di_?


----------



## francisgranada

Ancora una domanda per i madrelingua: ha senso (o si potrebbe usare) in qualche situazione/contesto il termine "inginocchio" anche con articolo? (P.e. "Mi alzo dall'inginocchio"  o "Lui si trova all'inginocchio"...)

Lo chiedo perché non so se _davvero si usi _un tale sostantivo in italiano (i dizionarsi che ho potuto consultare, non lo riportano).


----------



## violadaprile

_Mi alzo lentamente senza fare rumore.
Mi alzo all'improvviso.
Mi alzo con decisione.
Mi alzo stancamente e mi trascino al tavolo.
Mi alzo in fretta e corro fuori.
Mi alzo con un sete tremenda.
Mi alzo di scatto.
_
*Complementi di modo o avverbi/locuzioni modali.*
Tutti quanti rispondono alla domanda: *"Come mi alzo?"*

_Mi alzo dalla sedia,
dal letto,
da terra,
dalla scrivania,
dalla posizione supina, prona, inginocchiata,
l'aereo si alza da terra,
la nebbia si alza dal suolo,
il fumo si alza dal camino,
la rondine si alza dal nido,
il cane si alza dalla cuccia,
un grido si alza dalla folla,
eccetera._

Il verbo alzarsi è pur sempre un *verbo di moto*. Che definisce un "*da dove --> verso l'alto*", quale che sia l'alto. Ossia risponde alla domanda *"Da dove mi alzo?" Complemento di moto da luogo.
*
Ora, supponiamo che siamo tutti d'accordo che la locuzione "*inginocchio*" sostanzialmente indichi la posizione inginocchiata.

Mi alzo districando le gambe e anche appoggiandomi sulle mani, perché faccio fatica a muovermi. Locuzione modale. Come mi alzo? Districando le gambe.

Mi alzo dalla posizione inginocchiata mettendomi in piedi. Moto da luogo (figurato). Da dove mi alzo? Dalla posizione inginocchiata alla posizione eretta.
Posso anche dire "mi alzo da terra, dove ero inginocchiata, per mettermi eretta". La soluzione non cambia.

I complementi di luogo possono anche essere figurati.
Mi alzo d'inginocchio = mi alzo dalla posizione "in ginocchio".

Io posso naturalmente sbagliare però sono piuttosto sicura.
 



PS Per Francis
No Francis, abbiamo visto che Piz sta "traducendo" questo traduttore di Dostoevskij, che si inventa le peggio cose. La parola "inginocchio" in italiano non esiste se non come forma verbale del verbo inginocchiare. "Io mi inginocchio".
Quindi niente articoli e nemmeno plurali


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Viola 

Be', Agostino Villa ha tradotto Dostoevskij, Tolstoj, Checov ... mi pare fuori luogo dire che "si inventa le peggio cose"  
Ogni tanto, la famosa  "licenza poetica" va pur concessa anche ai traduttori, non trovi?  

"E non s'alzavano dall_'inginocchio_", non s'alzavano da _lì, _non_ cambiavano posizione (lo stare in ginocchio), non cambiavano posto: _anch'io sono tentata dal moto da luogo (ma non figurato).


----------



## violadaprile

Ciao Anja 
ma vedi un po' com'è finita questa conversazione sullo stesso libro ... con una testimonianza a quanto pare di un madrelingua ...
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2428608

Peraltro mi pare che tutti abbiamo fatto tutti gli sforzi possibili per non sottovalutare libro e traduttore 
Ma non concordo che i traduttori siano liberi di inserire "licenze poetiche" nei testi altrui.
Però questa è solo la mia opinione


----------



## Anja.Ann

Viola 

Mi limito a questa discussione: non ho letto l'altra e non mi esprimo in merito.
Non ho la presunzione di stabilire fino a che punto traduttori di questo calibro debbano (o possano), di fatto, sentirsi liberi di inserire licenze poetiche nei testi altrui ...o, almeno, non più di quanta ne abbia nello stabilire il grado di libertà concesso ai poeti per inserire licenze poetiche nei testi propri  ... 

Il parere personale è un'altra cosa: la "trovata" può piacere o no, ma dubito che correttori di bozze ed editori "licenzierebbero" tanto facilmente quelle stesse "licenze poetiche" che ci permettiamo di giudicare tanto liberamente se, alla fin fine, non facessero al caso.  Parere personale, chiaramente. 

La domanda di Piz, tuttavia, non verteva sulla correttezza della traduzione, ci fermiamo qui?


----------



## longplay

More solito,scusatemi per l'ora...e per questo : "inginocchio(a?) l' avevo pizzicato su un dizionario della "Crusca" ristampato a Venezia nel 1729, con edizione originaria di
prima del 1690...L'ho perso. Nelle edizioni di poco seguenti il termine non c'è più. Mi  dispiace : mi ricordo solo che, nel primo caso, veniva definito "avverbio", ma io non me
la sento di fare una verifica. C'è da pensare che sia "obsoleto", credo (anche all' epoca della traduzione: anni dal 1945 e successivi, mi sembra).


----------



## violadaprile

> Peraltro mi pare che tutti abbiamo fatto tutti gli sforzi possibili per non sottovalutare libro e traduttore


e, aggiungo, per rispondere alla domanda di Piz nel modo più esauriente possibile, dando tutte le risposte ritenute soggettivamente corrette. 
Io ho detto tutto quello che pensavo di poter dire. Per cui, sì, io mi fermo qui


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, LP 

Interessante. 
Ho trovato vari riferimenti al termine "inginocchiazione" riportato dalla Crusca, probabilmente il termine si è poi trasformato in "inginocchiamento" ... forse derivano entrambi dall'"inginocchio"? confused ... non lo sapremo mai, temo.


----------



## pizzi

Discussione molto interessante, ringrazio tutti !

Mi avete fatto sorgere un dubbio: e che sia... http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prostesi ...?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Penso che ormai non interessi più nessuno, ma il Devoto-Oli mi dà: 
*
inginocchioni* (o _*in ginocchioni*_), *avv.*, _non com_. 

e mi rimanda a:
*
ginocchioni* (o _*ginocchione*_), *avv*. Con le ginocchia piegate a terra; anche _in ginocchioni_ (meno com. _inginocchioni_)


Cari saluti.

GS


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Giorgio  

Perché non dovrebbe interessare? Anzi! Grazie al tuo contributo, mi sono addirittura accorta di avere frainteso la domanda di Piz che chiedeva "inginocchio" e non "*d*'inginocchio". 

E' vero, "inginocchioni" "a ginocchioni" è un avverbio (come "penzoloni", "cavalcioni" ...)


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Grazie, Anja.

Mi avventuro a immaginare che espressioni come "in ginocchio" (che però non è univerbato), "in piedi", "seduto", "a braccia aperte", " a testa alta" (non fig.), ecc. possano essere ragionevolmente denominate "complementi di postura".

Altra cosa è il porsi il problema dell''individuazione d'un complemento che segnali quello che a me pare essere il "passaggio da una postura ad un altra" o l' "abbandono d'una data postura".

Cari saluti. 

GS


----------



## longplay

Segnalo un altro "ritrovamento" per "d'inginocchio", con valore che definirei di posizione (fisica e spirituale): "Messaggi di Don Orione",
www.host.lime.com/do/messaggi/articolo.asp?ID=348. Cordalità .
Forse ancor più interessante è "il mansuetissimo Cardinale, non si mouendo d' inginocchio..." (Vita di S.Carlo Borromeo, GP Giussano, 1610,pag.173) in:
books.google.it/... (siamo sempre nel '600).


----------

